# Help: My computer won't recognize my external HD after a minor startup disk repair



## tenebre (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey folks,
Last night I was running Onyx to perform some maintenance, and the program recognized a problem and told me the startup disk needs repair. I booted up from my OSX install disk, repaired the volume, everything was fine and dandy. Then I booted up from my startup disk and my macbook was no longer able to mount my external hard drive. I look in disk utility, it recognizes my Seagate FreeAgent drive easily, but there is no volume where it usually says "Max's Drive." I had this problem only once before: when my drive was barely out of the box and unformatted. Partitioning a volume would undoubtedly destroy everything I have on my drive. I haven't yet tried it on another computer, but once I hear a few responses I will do so before bringing it into a shop.


----------



## Paladin1006 (Jan 22, 2008)

I occasionally have problems w/external burners not showing up on my desktop. I have always been able to rectify this by powering off the drive, removing the interface cable, then reversing this procedure. Sometimes it makes a difference whether I connect the interface cable or the power first. Is it USB or Firewire. I suspect your hard drive problem might be something similar.


----------

